# Fuji Turbine with Off-Brand Gun



## Gary B (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey guys, I’ve got a quick question regarding my Fuji HVLP turbine. I’m looking to buy a cheap gun to dedicate to spray primers. The guns I’m looking at, like the cheap ones from Harbor Freight, have a 1/4” male outlet on them. The Fuji hose has what looks like a 3/4” femal quick connect, but I can’t find any specs on-line with information on the Fuji hose. Does anyone know if (a) can I use one of these cheap guns with a Fuji turbine, and (b) what fittings do I need to make the conversion?

Thank you in advance,

Gary


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I would think having your measurements would allow you to go online to a place like Portland Compressor to get the needed couplings to make it work. That being said, I would be cautious about going with a cheap gun. You don’t need to buy the Fuji units, which are costly, but a modestly priced one may give you at least adequate performance.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not an expert on HVLP, but I'm thinking the cheap HVLP guns with the 1/4" connector are designed to use with a compressor that will generate a higher psi than a turbine is capable of producing. 

The turbine guns depend on volume of air hence the 3/4 hose vs. 1/4 hose. 

But I could be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^ That would be the correct answer.


----------



## Gary B (Dec 17, 2017)

Slinger I think you’re right. I rigged up a series of fittings and hooked up the compressor HVLP with 1/4” outlet up to the 3/4” turbine hose. With no liquid in the gun, I can tell there’s a decrease in the amount of air the compressor gun blows out compared to the Fuji turbine gun. Ran some water through it, and it shoots it fine. This week I’ll try shooting some paint through it to see how it goes. Doesn’t look too promising. 

Anyone have a source for less expensive turbine guns?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

A HVLP gun requires a very large continuous CFM capable air flow. Harbor Freight does make one that only requires 4-5 cfm. The regular HVLP guns have to have a large amount of air to the gun. It is then regulated at the gun to a lower pressure.

Water shoots fine through anything. As soon as you start adding a solid viscosity to it, it changes the whole ball game. Many turbine setups will still require to thin the paint viscosity in order to get the fine finish.


----------

